# I Used A Router - Really



## Badlandsbuzz (Jul 21, 2010)

Just thought I would upload a couple pictures of my recent endeavor. I finished up a lawn cart / trailer this weekend. I know this isn't your typical woodworking project, but there is wood and I did you both a table & hand-held router to ease the edges. I finished it with an Olympic stain & finish. 

Try to guess what type of tractor will be pulling it. Clue: green & yellow:sarcastic:

Thanks for looking!

Jim


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jim
That is a nice looking trailer good job


----------



## oldwoodenshoe (Nov 28, 2011)

Really nice trailer.

Hmm? Green and Yellow? Well that rules out Case/IH.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*green and yellow?*

How small a John Deere can you find/???


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

*the trailer*



Badlandsbuzz said:


> Just thought I would upload a couple pictures of my recent endeavor. I finished up a lawn cart / trailer this weekend. I know this isn't your typical woodworking project, but there is wood and I did you both a table & hand-held router to ease the edges. I finished it with an Olympic stain & finish.
> 
> Try to guess what type of tractor will be pulling it. Clue: green & yellow:sarcastic:
> 
> ...


Hi Jim did you design and build the trailer aswell?? nice job


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done indeed.. That would look great behind my Cub Cadet 

did you do the fabrication work with the metal as well?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Very cute, Jim! Nice job!! Here's the routing I did on *our* trailer adventure:

Where did you get the frame?


----------



## Bob Jackson (Sep 14, 2013)

good looking project.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the attention to detail. All the bolts are perfectly lined up.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe an Oliver tractor? Some were green and yellow.
Great job on the trailer Jim.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That is about My size, James! I don't think I could fall, or hurt Myself! Nor lose My Life!
Actually, The full size trailer is a beauty. I have one, My Father built almost 70 years ago. I used it for 20 years, and now the wooden floor has fallen off. I wouldn't waste a photo of the trailer, but 70 years is a pretty goo life span!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jim nice job on the trailer and great photos.


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

Good looking trailer! Interesting corner hardware, what are those? Where did you get them? How do they work? Are they bolted on? It looks as if the side panel is removable and slips in to make the corner.


----------



## tediam (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice! Where'd you get the corner brackets and what are they called? I used eyebolts and hooks - not very sturdy. Price? Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just a butt in post,you find them all over the place.

*trailer parts denver - Google Search

http://www.harborfreight.com/870-lb...ailer-with-8-inch-wheels-and-tires-42708.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/1090-l...-12-inch-four-lug-wheels-and-tires-90153.html



==
*


tediam said:


> Nice! Where'd you get the corner brackets and what are they called? I used eyebolts and hooks - not very sturdy. Price? Thanks!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Jim.

Nice job. Woodworking, metal working and painting are excellent.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job on the wagon Jim. Hay Doug (vzbingo) would you post some pictures of your sawdust boxes.


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

I gotta say Knot Working, that my sawdust boxes didn't work out very well as I was sorta new to the game. So I've taken some pictures showing my new 3-step process for them. 

:big_boss: If you make them, please be sure to follow this process.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Jim.


----------

